# SOF Captain's Career Course vs. Maneuver CCC



## Dimethylamine (Sep 27, 2022)

Lost Opportunities with a New SOF Career Course | Small Wars Journal

I am approaching my time to get promoted to CPT soonish (though, in the Guard, it's a wild card) and was researching various Captain's Career Courses and my courses of actions to take.  I think I'm still a bit early in the game on this, but I'm at least trying to research my options.

A while back, I talked to a SF recruiter and he told me I'd take CCC before the Q Course.  From the information I've gathered from recruiters and official sources, the options for CCC for hopeful SF Officers would be Maneuver CCC or the SOFCCC.

I read that article and was wondering what some of your thoughts were.  From what I've read in that article, MCCC offers valuable maneuver experience from experienced Captains, whereas SOFCCC is more new and is more of a giant huddle for all of Army SOF including Civil Affairs and PsyOps.  However, the author is arguing that the SOFCCC kind of shorts people that tactical knowledge, whereas MCCC doesn't cover anything SOF related.  What do you all consider more valuable?  Myself personally, I lack both the tactical knowledge (despite spending 75% of my career in line units, artillery related) and SOF knowledge, so I'm stuck in the middle.

Thanks for reading; I wasn't sure to post this article here or in the Leadership Development forum.


----------



## Steve1839 (Sep 27, 2022)

My knee jerk reaction would be to attend the Maneuver CCC if you lack tactical knowledge.  I can't speak for what you would be missing by not attending the SOF course, but tactical knowledge is pretty critical for combat operations...


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 28, 2022)

SOFCCC gets you to Bragg which should lead right into Q-course. You’ll do MDMP a lot.

MCCC is at Benning and is a good foundational course. All SOF officers prior to 2012-2013 went to MCCC. You’ll do MDMP a lot. 

I agree with @Steve1839


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 28, 2022)

@Dimethylamine something to be mindful of. That article is from 2016 and 7 years can be a lifetime of change within SOF. I do know the author and he is one of the best we have in the Regiment. 

Just get to one and start the process so you can get through the Q course.


----------



## Dimethylamine (Sep 28, 2022)

Thanks for the responses.  Either way, as a Guardsman I want to go to the residency course.  I think it's ridiculous that reservists get 4 weeks of in person training versus 6 months for active duty.  In my opinion, you get what you put in.

MDMP will be invaluable for sure.  I got thrown into staff as a new 1LT as the Battalion Fires Officer with no experience or heads up but it was a great experience despite drinking from a fire hose from 5th SFAB's POI.


----------

